# Bev's (Mrs. Rocky) meatballs



## Rocky (Nov 17, 2013)

Dan asked if I had a meatball recipe. Just so happens Bev makes the best there are. Again, we make everything in large batches and then freeze or refrigerate them for the coming week. You can scale down the recipe accordingly.

3 lbs. ground chuck or sirloin (We buy the steaks on sale and grind them)
1 lb. ground pork (We buy boneless loin pork chops on sale and grind them)
1 large Bell pepper, diced
1 large onion, diced
4 large cloves of garlic, minced
1/2 C parsley, chopped
1 C bread crumbs (We use a few days old Italian bread, 1/2" cubes and soak it in just enough milk to moisten)
2 large eggs, beaten
1 C grated Parmesan cheese
1 T Italian seasoning
Crushed black pepper to taste
Sea salt to taste, optional
Olive oil, to sauté vegetables and brown meatballs
Pasta sauce, to cover and cook meatballs

Prepare all ingredients, i.e. dice, chop, mince, soak, etc. 

In a large frying pan, add enough olive oil to cover the bottom. Add Bell pepper, onion and garlic and sauté until softened. Remove from heat, remove the vegetables from the pan with a slotted spoon and allow to partially cool. Retain the oil in the frying pan. In a large mixing bowl, blend beef and pork by hand until well mixed. Add bread cubes, eggs, parsley, cheese, Italian seasoning, cooled vegetables, black pepper and salt. Mix by hand until well incorporated. Form into balls. An ice cream scoop is handy for this. Size is your preference, but we make ours a bit larger than a golf ball. Place frying pan with oil used to sauté vegetables back on the heat and brown the meatballs on all sides. Remove browned meatballs as you go to have room for more. When all meatballs are browned, you have a choice of finishing them in sauce or the oven without sauce. If you plan to finish in sauce, place meatballs in a heavy steel or enameled cast iron pot (not Aluminum), cover with Pasta sauce and bring just bring to a boil. Reduce heat and simmer covered for 30 minutes. If finishing in the oven (without sauce), place meatballs in a baking pan, cover with foil and bake at 350 degrees F for 20 to 30 minutes (depending on size of meatballs). In either case, add the oil and scrapings from the frying pan to the pot or baking dish.

I hope you enjoy this recipe. We do!


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks for sharing Rocky, I will be using this in the future. 

No carrots??


----------



## jamesngalveston (Nov 17, 2013)

I agree I do plan to make some for monday night football crowd..


----------



## LoneStarLori (Nov 17, 2013)

That looks like a great recipe. Adding the Parmesan is something I had never thought of.
When you freeze them, do you finish them in the oven first or freeze them straight from the browning. I have 14 people coming for 5 days at Thanksgiving so if I make this along with your not-secret-anymore sauce, that should be enough for at least one meal. Right? I was hoping to make it all this week and freeze.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 17, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Dan asked if I had a meatball recipe. Just so happens Bev makes the best there are. Again, we make everything in large batches and then freeze or refrigerate them for the coming week. You can scale down the recipe accordingly.
> 
> 3 lbs. ground chuck or sirloin (We buy the steaks on sale and grind them)
> 1 lb. ground pork (We buy boneless loin pork chops on sale and grind them)
> ...



Thanks rocky and bev.. this recipe looks great!!,


----------



## vernsgal (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. This is definitely going in my recipe box


----------



## Rocky (Nov 17, 2013)

Lori, we finish them before freezing so we just have to heat through to serve later. Hope you enjoy them. Please let us know. Thanks.


----------



## LoneStarLori (Nov 18, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Lori, we finish them before freezing so we just have to heat through to serve later. Hope you enjoy them. Please let us know. Thanks.



Thanks Rocky, that's what I thought. I'll be making these tomorrow so I'll be sure to update with my 'tasting notes' lol


----------

